# Any way to remove sun fade from stingray seat?



## 1937Zenith (Jun 20, 2022)

Anyone know if there is any way or a trick to get rid of sun fade/burn on this stingray seat? Might be a dumb question but had to ask because I know there are tricks on yellowed Bmx seats or rims that brighten them up using peroxide etc. I’m happy with it either way but would like to brighten it up if at all possible. Luckily the material still is flexible and not super dry rotted. Thanks In advance


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2022)

That is sun burnt, not sun fade. There is a clear vinyl on top and then the colored glitter material underneath. Where I live this is a common problem with all exposed upholstery material, and once it's gets like that there is nothing I know of that will bring it back. If someone has a cure for that over baked vinyl, I'd really like to know about it.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 21, 2022)

Others might poo-poo this but I used a magic eraser on this sun burnt seat. I then followed it up with Meguiar's PlastX Plastic Cleaner/Polish. Not perfect but better. In the end I was pleased with the results.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jun 21, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Others might poo-poo this but I used a magic eraser on this sun burnt seat. I then followed it up with Meguiar's PlastX Plastic Cleaner/Polish. Not perfect but better. In the end I was pleased with the results.View attachment 1649718
> View attachment 1649719
> View attachment 1649724
> View attachment 1649731



Appreciate the tip! Have nothing to lose. Worth a shot


----------



## Robert Troub (Jun 23, 2022)

1937Zenith said:


> Anyone know if there is any way or a trick to get rid of sun fade/burn on this stingray seat? Might be a dumb question but had to ask because I know there are tricks on yellowed Bmx seats or rims that brighten them up using peroxide etc. I’m happy with it either way but would like to brighten it up if at all possible. Luckily the material still is flexible and not super dry rotted. Thanks In advance
> 
> View attachment 1649426



No


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Others might poo-poo this but I used a magic eraser on this sun burnt seat. I then followed it up with Meguiar's PlastX Plastic Cleaner/Polish. Not perfect but better. In the end I was pleased with the results.View attachment 1649718
> View attachment 1649719
> View attachment 1649724
> View attachment 1649731




Wet sanding it off or using some of the old red (silica) rubbing/cutting compound will also do this taking off some of the fried clear vinyl.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 24, 2022)

There is a few boat products to look into. They make a few cleaners for sun faded vinyl boat seats.


----------

